# Bowl Chuck



## kazuma78 (Jul 19, 2013)

My father in law is looking for a chuck for bowl turning. One that can clamp on the outside of a bowl or the inside. Right now he is leaning towards a Nova. We use a jet 1642 lathe. Any suggestions on a chuck that would work best for this? Thanks in advance! 
-Josh


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's how to save a few bucks. They sell a bunch of refurbed chucks at their service center. Should be a easy search online.


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 19, 2013)

I bought a nova chuck for my lathe and I really like it. You can catch it on sale at woodcraft on ocassion. I have turned several bowls with it.[/i]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2013)

I too use a supernova, I really like it and I'm satisfied with it. There's a bunch of jaws available for it too. Like the others have said, I bought mine on sale at wood craft. Look at packard wood working catalog also, the have vicmarc and oneway chucks as well, they are more expensive chucks but larger and very high quality. For the money though I think the nova is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 19, 2013)

I have several Nova's, the G3's as well as SN's and SN2. For larger items you will want the SN2 over the G3.
When you need/want other jaws Amazon usually has much lower prices than everyone else and with free shipping.
Here is the link to the service center. They are often out of the reconditioned SN2 but it appears they have some in stock now.

http://novatoolsusa.com/RECONDITIONED-SuperNOVA2-Wood-Turning-Chuck-23055-R.htm

I assume by outside of or inside of a bowl you mean a spigot/tendon mount or a recess mount.
If you want to actually hold the bowl at the edge then you would need cole jaws for the chuck.


----------

